# Ridgid Titanium Coated 100 Tooth Miter Blade?



## Remodelor (Nov 5, 2010)

I think I'll save up for a Forrest Miter Master blade. Those heavy-plate blades seem like the kind that would last a full-time trim carpenter 5 years or more with their resistance to warping and all of the sharpening they can take. One would probably last me a lifetime.


----------

